# Help on cooking thick pork chops



## Michelemarie (Jun 30, 2008)

I have some pork chops that are 1-1/2 - 2" thick - I grilled them and they did not taste very good.  I put them in a bad with a little evoo and some spices for about an hour.  I seared them 4 minutes a side then lowered the heat to medium-low-medium (chops being on the "low" section) and cooked them for 6 minutes a side - temp was about 165 inside when I took them off- they seemed flavorless and dry to me - any suggestions - I have eight more chops in the freezer. They look beautiful but taste ehhhh. I appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

This is a recipe I use often and love it!  The only thing I really do differently is marinate for a couple days versus just overnight.  Makes a tremendous difference IMHO.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks kitchenelf! I cannot get to the link though, can you try it again? What marinade do you use - or is it in the link?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll PM you the recipe.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

Use a rub of spices and brown sugar, for at least 15 hours. Don't bother searing them, just cook them slowly, at least an hour. Make a bbq sauce to brush on after they cook at least an hour, but cook another 20 minutes or so with the sauce.


----------



## Aera (Jun 30, 2008)

I use this recipe and they do come out tasty and moist. The chops are about half the thickness of yours, so I would guess the cooking times have to be adjusted somewhat. I cook mine till internal temp is 165-170 so I don't follow the cooking time so much and usually the chops I use are not the thickness they specify in the recipe. 
Easy Oven-Barbecued Pork Chops - Baked Pork Chop Recipe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

Vera - I'm trying to figure out if you read the original post wrong - they are pork chops - 15 hours?


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

I do not think 15 hours is too long. I would even go 24 hours.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Vera - I'm trying to figure out if you read the original post wrong - they are pork chops - 15 hours?


15 hours for a rub is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 30, 2008)

Kitchenelf, thanks for the recipe-sounds delish!  Aera, your recipe sounds great too, I suppose I could slice the chops. Vera, what spices do you use? Also, what temp do you grill on - direct or indirect heat?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> Kitchenelf, thanks for the recipe-sounds delish! Aera, your recipe sounds great too, I suppose I could slice the chops. Vera, what spices do you use? Also, what temp do you grill on - direct or indirect heat?


 
I'd use kosher salt, cracked black pepper, a sprinkle of cayenne, paprika, granulated garlic, oregano, thyme and brown sugar.  If you are going to cook low and slow, always use indirect heat.  It's more like you're roasting.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

- ok my bad!  I was reading as that was the cooking time!  MY BAD!  YOU GOOD Vera!


----------



## Constance (Jun 30, 2008)

Last time we cooked thick pork chops (ours were about 1 1/2" thick), I marinated them in Italian dressing for 4 hours, and then we grilled them to 135 degrees, and they were really good...tender, and not dry at all. I do believe that next time I'll marinate them overnight...I think they'll be even better.
I like the idea of adding the brown sugar, Vera. That will help them caramelize nicely.

I just asked DH how he grilled them, and he said he used medium heat (about 350), and grilled them directly over the coals.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2008)

Pork chops are a good candidate for brining.  It will ensure their moistness and enhance their flavor.  

Then sear on both sides and pop them into a 400 F oven for about 10 minutes.  Look for an intenal temperature of 145-150 F and let them rest for 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2008)

Brine several hours.....Direct grill to brown....Season and finish on indirect heat to 145....let them rest.

Enjoy!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> I have some pork chops that are 1-1/2 - 2" thick - I grilled them and they did not taste very good. I put them in a bad with a little evoo and some spices for about an hour. I seared them 4 minutes a side then lowered the heat to medium-low-medium (chops being on the "low" section) and cooked them for 6 minutes a side - temp was about 165 inside when I took them off- they seemed flavorless and dry to me - any suggestions - I have eight more chops in the freezer. They look beautiful but taste ehhhh. I appreciate your help, thanks!


 
An internal temp of 165 is way, way too high for pork. Cook it until about 140-145, then remove it from the oven. Carryover cooking will take it up another 3-5 degrees, so as long as you catch it before it hits 150 in the oven, it should be fairly moist.


----------



## QSis (Jun 30, 2008)

Thick pork chops are about the only things I ever brine.  I cook them direct to brown, both sides, and find that I rarely have to move them over to indirect at all (or for a very short time) to get them to the 140 internal temp that I like.

IMO, 165 is way too overdone, Michelemarie.

Lee


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW! No wonder why they tasted so dry - they were way overcooked! Thanks everyone for the input on temperature - what was I thinking?

Brine? Any suggestions?  Would I use the same brine as I would for turkey? I remember Vera had a great brine for turkey.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, same brine.  I'm all about an apple juice brine:

apple juice
brown sugar
kosher salt
garlic
rosemary
thyme
orange
lime
lemon

So many brines to choose from though - basically they are all the same.  I really like using all apple juice though.  It makes the BEST gravy at Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> I have some pork chops that are 1-1/2 - 2" thick - I grilled them and they did not taste very good. I put them in a bad with a little evoo and some spices for about an hour. I seared them 4 minutes a side then lowered the heat to medium-low-medium (chops being on the "low" section) and cooked them for 6 minutes a side - temp was about 165 inside when I took them off- they seemed flavorless and dry to me - any suggestions - I have eight more chops in the freezer. They look beautiful but taste ehhhh. I appreciate your help, thanks!


 
First, bring the chops to room temp.

I just use salt and pepper. Or use a marinade or basting sauce to baste the chops while grilling. Like you, I start over high heat. Once I achieve good color on the first side, I flip them and turn down the heat, or move them to a slightly cooler part of the grill to continue to cook.  If they are bone-in, aim the bone towards the heat.  The bone side takes longer to cook.  Also, for thinner chops, put a slice in the fat ring around the perimeter of the chop to keep it from "cupping" on you.

Once the second side has nice color lke the other side, they should be done. I use the poke test. When the meat feels relatively firm, it's done. Some trhicker meats like those chops may need another minute or two.

If all else fails, use a thermometer. Take them off 7-10 degrees before done. A little pink won't kill you.

Tent and let them rest at least 5 minutes before cutting into it. Baste during the cooking process. You need to add some moisture while they are cooking.

I haven't had a dry pork chop in years.

Good luck.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought a couple of rather thick pork chops at the supermarket.
I usually by the thin ones.

With the thick ones, I used shake n bake and oven cooked them.

They were (like the OP posted) awfull tasting.  Very gamey.

I'm staying with the thinner sliced pork chops, they taste delicious every time. I think there's something about the thicker chops that make them
taste kinda bad, not sure.  I noticed they were a lot more red in color (uncooked).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2008)

Caslon said:


> I bought a couple of rather thick pork chops at the supermarket.
> I usually by the thin ones.
> 
> With the thick ones, I used shake n bake and oven cooked them.
> ...



The red color in cooked pork does not necessarily indicate that it's undercooked. I have a thermometer probe that came with my new oven; I put the probe into the meat and plug the other end into a socket inside the oven. Then I set the oven to beep when the meat reaches the desired temp. I made a pork roast this way, and, while it was still a bit red inside, it was perfectly cooked. Pork isn't like it used to be


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 1, 2008)

I would stuff chops that thick. Cornbread stuffing, or bread stuffing with apples, raisins and walnuts.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 1, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> I have some pork chops that are 1-1/2 - 2" thick - I grilled them and they did not taste very good.  I put them in a bad with a little evoo and some spices for about an hour.  I seared them 4 minutes a side then lowered the heat to medium-low-medium (chops being on the "low" section) and cooked them for 6 minutes a side - temp was about 165 inside when I took them off- they seemed flavorless and dry to me - any suggestions - I have eight more chops in the freezer. They look beautiful but taste ehhhh. I appreciate your help, thanks!



Whoa... 165... no wonder they were dry. Pork is done at 145F.  If you want it a little more well done, pull it off at 150 and let them set for a bit.  They will still be moist but not dried out.  When I cook for groups, they don't want ANY pink pork so I go to the 150 mark.. hasn't failed me yet.

An hour with pork isn't very long for the marinade to work. Pork is pretty dense.  It takes a while to get the flavor into the meat.  I would have used water instead of oil for the marinade.. or better yet perhaps a little wine with water or possibly beer.  It should have set for at least 4 hours in the marinade. 

I don't brine or marinade my pork.  I heavily season the outside and cook them that way.  You get that great flavored crusty outside and the juicy flavor inside.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 2, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> The red color in cooked pork does not necessarily indicate that it's undercooked.


 
I meant that it looked redder in the package than the thinner chops [uncooked].

The thinner chops were more of a pinkish very dull red, while the the thick
chops looked as red as steak.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 3, 2008)

I like to brine the chops overnight. Brown real butter over med-high heat. If it reduces too much, erm, add more butter haha! (I like to have drippings with brown bits to spoon on chops before baking) Then liberally sprinkle garlic, onion powder, and chili powder INTO the butter in the pan until "toasted". Still on med-high heat, sear chops until a nice brown crust forms, maybe 5 minutes per side, then throw in the oven at 350 15-20 minutes, or until juices run clear- not too much poking though!!!  I let them rest for 5 minutes or so before serving too.


----------

